# Ok, So I made Canna Butter for the first time...



## Amaximus (Jul 5, 2012)

So this is the deal. I made Canna Butter for the first time on June 29th. I believe I did everything correct. This is what I did:

Brought 2 cups of water to a boil, Then melted 1lb of unsalted butter in the water.
I added 40g of trim/small buds (Dried & cured) and then reduced the "broth" to a simmer. Low heat.
It would start to bubble after maybe 3-5mins and I would stir it pretty frequently.
I did this for 2 hours. I checked temperatures and they never went above 180-210 degrees F (I used a shitty analog thermometer)



Strained through cheesecloth and double strainers and tossed into the freezer. I waited several hours for everything to solidify and then I drained the nasty stuff. This is what I was left with:



There was twice as much as is pictured. I separated about half (2 sticks) for Peanut (Canna) Butter Cookies.

The next day I made myself 2 slices of cinnamon toast with the butter. It tasted fine but I did not feel _any _effects at all. I didn't smoke until 4 hours later. Nothing.

Oh well, I set the butter aside for cookies so I made the cookies anyway:


I found the recipe in these forums and cooked exactly as it said. The only thing I changed was the temperature. I cooked at 305 degrees F rather than 350 because I was afraid the thc might vape.

First of all, The cookies are fucking awesome. They taste fantastic. So much so that I ate about 8-10 of them the first day. I felt _NOTHING_. And I mean absolutely nothing.

I asked my wife, (who maybe smokes twice a month) to have a cookie to let me know about the potency. Two days go by and she doesn't have toast or the cookies. I've already eaten 20 of these things at this point. So I decide "Fuck it, my tolerance cannot possibly be this high, I must've fucked up" and I put the cookies out for anyone to eat.

Well a buddy of mine that doesn't smoke ate three of them and seemed fine. He went for a walk and about two hours later was "rocked". He kept talking about how good he felt, Rubbing his arms like he was on ecstasy and his eyes were bloodshot as all shit. He eventually went to sleep a little while later and slept 17 hours!

Obviously I bagged the cookies and hid them away again. I gave two more to my wife to bring to a co worker who smokes a lot. Well she just txt'd me and told me the cookies didn't do anything for her friend.

What the hell is going on? Do they work? Not work? My tolerance is high but it cannot be this high. Hell, I ate another 8 of them in one sitting last night.

Did I screw up? Do edibles simply not work for some people?

Anyway, Looking to make more butter today and then some brownies but if I did nothing wrong and it isn't going to affect me it seems like a waste. Maybe just make some hash?

*TL;DR* - Stuff happened, I typed a lot. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 5, 2012)

Cookie recipe I used:

*Peanut (Canna) Butter Cookie Recipe:
*1 cup Canna Butter (2 Sticks)
1 cup Peanut Butter (Creamy or Crunchy)
1 cup White Sugar
1 cup Brown Sugar
2 Eggs
2 1/2 cups All-Purpose Flour
1 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon Salt
1 1/2 teaspoons Baking Soda*

Directions:
*1. Cream together butter, peanut butter and sugars. Beat in eggs.
2. In a separate bowl, sift together flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt. Stir into batter. Put batter in refrigerator for 1 hour.
3. Roll into 1 inch balls and put on baking sheets. Flatten each ball with a fork, making a criss-cross pattern.
4. Bake @ 305 degrees F for 15 minutes.
5. After 15 minutes keep an eye on cookies and remove from oven when cookies are done to how you like them.


----------



## Psuedo (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I made some cannabutter from only one plant a friend gave me. Not sure if it was male, or female but it wasn't budding yet it was just all the trim. I only got about 6 teaspoons worth, and I basically just put it on the spoon and ate it. It tasted horrible on bread made me gag. I got pretty high off of it. I'm thinking maybe you need to ingest a good bit, but like you said you ingested what 8? I'm not sure. Maybe you're not giving yourself enough time for it to kick in. After I ate the butter it took a few hours to kick in, but lasted for a while.

Maybe you need to eat something before eating the cookies so those don't digest as fast. Especially since they're all sugar they dissolve pretty fast. Next time try brownies instead.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 5, 2012)

Well I finished off the last two peanut butter cookies today. I made 36 cookies and 7 were eaten by others. So I ate 29 myself. Lol. I didn't so much as feel a thing from them, I wish I knew why. In the end I just ended up eating them as if they were a normal snack.

Like I said, I woke up one morning and ate two slices of well buttered cinnamon toast. That was at like 8am and I didnt smoke untill early afternoon. 1 or 2 pm. I would think that would be more than enough time for me to feel something.

I've had edibles in the past and not once have they ever worked for me. Now that I'm growing I'm making my own under my own controlled conditions with the same results?

I'd like to know if some people flat out don't feel anything from edibles? Or is that just bullshit?
See any errors in how I made my canna butter? Or how I cooked the cookies?

Maybe I just need to only use bud instead of bud with trim?

*Anyway...*

I _was _going to make more butter today but decided not to until I got some answers. However, it's funny you should mention brownies because I used my last 2 sticks of butter from my last batch and made some today.



I cut them into (mostly) 2"x2" pieces. The recipe I used was solid and these brownies taste pretty damn good. I may have over cooked them? Theyr'e really "fudgy". heh. I have already eaten 4 pieces. I still don't feel anything. Oh well, At least they taste good.

*Brownie Recipe:*
2 cups White Sugar
1 cup Canna Butter (2 Sticks)
1/2 cup Cocoa Powder
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
4 eggs
1 cup All-Purpose Flour
1/2 teaspoon Baking Powder
1/2 teaspoon Salt
1/2 cup Walnuts (Halves or Crumbled)

*Directions:*
1.) Melt the butter and mix all ingredients in the order given.
2.) Bake @ 305 degrees F for 50 to 60 minutes in a 9 x 13 inch greased pan.


----------



## sunni (Jul 5, 2012)

are you using like your own brownie recipe or aboxed one?


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 6, 2012)

sunni said:


> are you using like your own brownie recipe or aboxed one?


Oh, I'm a sad panda. Did you read my post or are you trolling me?

No, This is not a boxed recipe.


----------



## sunni (Jul 6, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Oh, I'm a sad panda. Did you read my post or are you trolling me?
> 
> No, This is not a boxed recipe.



i dont troll the forum i mod i was a serious question


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 6, 2012)

sunni said:


> i dont troll the forum i mod i was a serious question


That is why I posted the recipes I used. I kind of thought it answered itself. I've never seen a boxed recipe that had more ingredients than oil, eggs & the box mix itself. But I don't know every recipe nor have I seen every boxed brand so maybe it was _my_ mistake.

In any case any help would be appreciated, if you have any to offer? I have gone over what I have done and been reading what I can and although I see different variations of what I have done, I don't see any mistakes?


----------



## dvs1038 (Jul 6, 2012)

The one thing I can say I do differently cause u and I make ours the same way only I throw a shot of 100 proof vodka in with the weed and butter then let it all come to a boil together(low boil) for about 30min or so strain and let cool. From what I understand the alcohol helps break down the oils in the plant so the bond to the fat in the butter easier. Other than that I'd say ur butter was just too weak 4 u, instead of making a whole pound u can start off just making like a stick at a time. That way u can kinda figure out how much weed needs to be in each batch so it works 4 u.


----------



## MHA1990 (Jul 6, 2012)

Maybe somethings up with the way you make cannabutter. Here's how I make it,
Slowly melt the butter in a pan. Grind your bud into a fine powder,sift out any stems. Gently stir the powdered cannabis into the melted butter. The mixture should become a remarkably dark emerald green. If using hash, warm it in a small pan or spoon over low heat (microwaving for 5-10 seconds on half-power also works) until it can be gently crumbled into the melted butter.Without allowing it to burn (this means no smoke breaks), leave the Cannabutter on low heat for up to a half-hour, stirring diligently. Once done, pour the Cannabutter through a fine strainer and into a large jug.

It could also be how you store it.
The best method for storing the Cannabutter is to place it in several glass jars and to then refrigerate. Once the Cannabutter has hardened, add a touch of water to the jars. This will help it to keep a bit longer.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 7, 2012)

dvs1038 said:


> The one thing I can say I do differently cause u and I make ours the same way only I throw a shot of 100 proof vodka in with the weed and butter then let it all come to a boil together(low boil) for about 30min or so strain and let cool. From what I understand the alcohol helps break down the oils in the plant so the bond to the fat in the butter easier. Other than that I'd say ur butter was just too weak 4 u, instead of making a whole pound u can start off just making like a stick at a time. That way u can kinda figure out how much weed needs to be in each batch so it works 4 u.


Other than the vodka I'd say we make the butter the same way. It might be a potency issue, I agree. I did use trim & bud, Next time I will only use bud and keep the trim for hash. I thought I had counteracted any potency issues by using so much though. I used like an ounce and a half to one pound of butter. Maybe it is just time to ramp it up?



MHA1990 said:


> Maybe somethings up with the way you make cannabutter. Here's how I make it,
> Slowly melt the butter in a pan. Grind your bud into a fine powder,sift out any stems. Gently stir the powdered cannabis into the melted butter. The mixture should become a remarkably dark emerald green. If using hash, warm it in a small pan or spoon over low heat (microwaving for 5-10 seconds on half-power also works) until it can be gently crumbled into the melted butter.Without allowing it to burn (this means no smoke breaks), leave the Cannabutter on low heat for up to a half-hour, stirring diligently. Once done, pour the Cannabutter through a fine strainer and into a large jug.
> 
> It could also be how you store it.
> The best method for storing the Cannabutter is to place it in several glass jars and to then refrigerate. Once the Cannabutter has hardened, add a touch of water to the jars. This will help it to keep a bit longer.


I'm not sure if it is the way I am making the butter. I detailed (maybe not enough) how I made my butter in the first post. Everything seems right?
As for storage, That isn't an issue at all yet. I used that canna butter the very next day and again like 6 days later. it's already gone. hehe.

Thanks for trying to work me through this guys, it is greatly appreciated.

Unless someone else chimes in before sometime next week (When I have the house to myself and I can cook again) I'm just gonna double the potency the next time around and use all bud, no trim because it seems from the feedback I'm getting that it's just too weak or my tolerance is just too high? If 56g of bud doesn't do it then there is no way it is a potency issue.

Process of elimination I guess. I'll figure it out. I'll keep ya's posted.


----------



## YoungChronic (Jul 7, 2012)

You did everything correctly, although you do NEED 1--% fat butter, unsalted. THC dissolves into fat, and that must of been the only mistake.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 7, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Brought 2 cups of water to a boil, Then melted 1lb of unsalted butter in the water.


^^^^^



YoungChronic said:


> You did everything correctly, although you do NEED 1--% fat butter, unsalted. THC dissolves into fat, and that must of been the only mistake.


Yup, Used the correct unsalted butter as well. I made sure of it because I noticed everywhere I read it kept saying "unsalted" so I made sure.

Ok, Looks like I just have a sick tolerance or the butter wasn't strong enough.
I'll use 2 ounces of pure bud next time and check back with ya's then.
I _will _get to the bottom of this. heh.

PS - Thanks for confirming that I did everything correctly.


----------



## cindysid (Jul 7, 2012)

Why "unsalted" butter? I have made it with the salted and it knocked everyone on their ass. What does the salt do?


----------



## missnu (Jul 7, 2012)

Unsalted butter is just more suited to be used in candies and what not more so than salted butter...It is like self rising and all purpose flower...you can get all purpose and use it everywhere you need to, you just have to add some salt and baking powder...You get unsalted butter so you can use it more places without having to amend recipes...salted is fine to use most of the time...doesn't mess up the butter or anything...but you want unsalted butter for most recipes...I don't use butter except to make canna butter, and it never works for me...ends up tasting terrible and not doing anything for me either... I would have to eat way more than I am willing to eat...Ice water hash is the way to go with trim and what not...That is fact...lol


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 7, 2012)

cindysid said:


> Why "unsalted" butter? I have made it with the salted and it knocked everyone on their ass. What does the salt do?


There is no difference at all past the salt content obviously.

Most baking recipes call for unsalted butter because it's easier to control the flavor of your product that way and you can always add salt later if needed. Removing salt isn't as easy. I'm guessing that since most canna butter recipes are going to be used for sugary baked products that people are just using the same standbys as any other baker would. IE: unsalted butter.

I only emphasized that I used unsalted butter because almost all canna butter recipes state this and I was just relaying that I used what the recipes called for.

You could use salted butter. No difference.


----------



## RebelMan (Jul 8, 2012)

well, make sure you hydrate yourself before you eat them first off... that should help, you also need to know that if you haven't had a meal thus far that day, then the cookies might go right through you without you even noticing it, but should still give you some effects. if you eat a large meal, it will take longer to digest the cookies and then you should absorb them better, but form ym experience as a herb smoker, i know that the more i eat, the less red i get, you dig it?


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 9, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> So this is the deal. I made Canna Butter for the first time on June 29th. I believe I did everything correct. This is what I did:
> 
> Brought 2 cups of water to a boil, Then melted 1lb of unsalted butter in the water.
> I added 40g of trim/small buds (Dried & cured) and then reduced the "broth" to a simmer. Low heat.
> ...


you need a higher collection temp...I vape at 365* F.... then use my left over vape 1 cup to 2 sticks butter and extract over a 250-300 heat

higher temps ....release different effects of the thc


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 9, 2012)

Here try this, it's faster and stompes me.

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/539476-coffee.html#post7690332


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 10, 2012)

RebelMan said:


> well, make sure you hydrate yourself before you eat them first off... that should help, you also need to know that if you haven't had a meal thus far that day, then the cookies might go right through you without you even noticing it, but should still give you some effects. if you eat a large meal, it will take longer to digest the cookies and then you should absorb them better, but form ym experience as a herb smoker, i know that the more i eat, the less red i get, you dig it?


Tried fresh in the morning with an empty stomach. Tried after a meal as a dessert. Eaten as a snack. Eaten while drinking. Did it all. No effect. 



colonuggs said:


> you need a higher collection temp...I vape at 365* F.... then use my left over vape 1 cup to 2 sticks butter and extract over a 250-300 heat
> higher temps ....release different effects of the thc


How high can I go with the temperature w/o losing any potency, or the least amount? I know I vape at around 352* F. I also read a thread regarding at what temperature thc bonds to fat and the temps quoted were all over the place. 215* to 350*F. That's why I made my butter at such a low temp. If I can cook it at a higher temp I will. Thanks.



dirtsurfr said:


> Here try this, it's faster and stompes me.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/539476-coffee.html#post7690332


I actually read that thread. It didn't sound like anything I was interested in but I may give it a try if all else fails. Thanks.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 10, 2012)

missnu said:


> Unsalted butter is just more suited to be used in candies and what not more so than salted butter...It is like self rising and all purpose flower...you can get all purpose and use it everywhere you need to, you just have to add some salt and baking powder...You get unsalted butter so you can use it more places without having to amend recipes...salted is fine to use most of the time...doesn't mess up the butter or anything...but you want unsalted butter for most recipes...I don't use butter except to make canna butter, and it never works for me...ends up tasting terrible and not doing anything for me either... I would have to eat way more than I am willing to eat...Ice water hash is the way to go with trim and what not...That is fact...lol


Hey missnu, I missed your reply. Only saw it now.

I'd be interested in making hash, I kind of planned on it. I have never made ice water hash though. Any chance you could link me to a good tutorial of some sort?

I'll go searching myself but if you know a good thread off hand that would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## missnu (Jul 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Hey missnu, I missed your reply. Only saw it now.
> 
> I'd be interested in making hash, I kind of planned on it. I have never made ice water hash though. Any chance you could link me to a good tutorial of some sort?
> 
> I'll go searching myself but if you know a good thread off hand that would be appreciated. Thank you.


Hmmm....it is the easiest thing ever...especially if you have a 220-250 ish micron screen...which I don't yet have, but I also only have small plants so it doesn't matter too much. 
I don't have a specific link in mind...but there are a hundred million YouTube videos that lay it out in great detail...I will ask that you just pass on by any that suggest using a coffee filter for a whle lot of anything...then again I started out trying to use one, and I think it got out most of the plantiness...if it did anything at all...
But look it up and give it a shot, I tried it for my first time and got super awesome results...I don't know how much I got exactly, but a good bit, and it doesn't take much. It's pretty impressive.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2012)

Belive me it works, try it in hot chocolate yummy.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 10, 2012)

missnu said:


> Hmmm....it is the easiest thing ever...especially if you have a 220-250 ish micron screen...which I don't yet have, but I also only have small plants so it doesn't matter too much.
> I don't have a specific link in mind...but there are a hundred million YouTube videos that lay it out in great detail...I will ask that you just pass on by any that suggest using a coffee filter for a whle lot of anything...then again I started out trying to use one, and I think it got out most of the plantiness...if it did anything at all...
> But look it up and give it a shot, I tried it for my first time and got super awesome results...I don't know how much I got exactly, but a good bit, and it doesn't take much. It's pretty impressive.


I know I've seen a few posts and video's posted but I passed them by as I wasn't interested at the time. I'll go look those up. Thanks again.



dirtsurfr said:


> Belive me it works, try it in hot chocolate yummy.


It _is _interesting and considering how fast it can be made and how little bud you need it'd be silly not to try. It's just a little hot right now. I'll give'r a try and let ya know what i think after the A/C has been on a bit. Then again, i suppose I can make ice coffee (ewww).


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> How high can I go with the temperature w/o losing any potency, or the least amount? I know I vape at around 352* F. I also read a thread regarding at what temperature thc bonds to fat and the temps quoted were all over the place. 215* to 350*F. That's why I made my butter at such a low temp. If I can cook it at a higher temp I will. Thanks.
> 
> .



Use a cooking thermometer....butter starts to smoke at 340....try 300-315*F

I use 1 cup of vape duff to 2 sticks butter..... extract for 30 min over med -high electric stove

I make edibles for the MMJ stores for a living


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 10, 2012)

I use an electric stove as well... 300-315* F and for only 30 mins you say? Wow. If your making edibles for MMJ stores I'm gonna have to assume you know what your talking about. I have the house to myself again on Thursday and have everything I need on hand so in two days I'll be make a new batch this way. I'll let you know how it goes. I'm excited now. Thanks a bunch!

Ok, I have to make butter, try out some coffee/tea, read up and try ice water hash. This thread is proving to be invaluable to me. Thanks a bunch to everyone that has held my hand through this so far. +rep to all!

I'll report back with results in when I'm done.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 10, 2012)

try using a 5 gal 25 mic bubble bag.... 5 gallon bucket and some dry ice.....5 min hash

[video=youtube_share;1buSgDNfGFQ]http://youtu.be/1buSgDNfGFQ[/video]


----------



## smokingbluntsadailyroutin (Jul 10, 2012)

is there any easy way to make this


----------



## missnu (Jul 10, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> Use a cooking thermometer....butter starts to smoke at 340....try 300-315*F
> 
> I use 1 cup of vape duff to 2 sticks butter..... extract for 30 min over med -high electric stove
> 
> I make edibles for the MMJ stores for a living


That looks so good...mine always ends up all gross with bits in it, and tastes like hell, but doesn't seem to get me anywhere...


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 10, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> I know I've seen a few posts and video's posted but I passed them by as I wasn't interested at the time. I'll go look those up. Thanks again.
> 
> 
> 
> It _is _interesting and considering how fast it can be made and how little bud you need it'd be silly not to try. It's just a little hot right now. I'll give'r a try and let ya know what i think after the A/C has been on a bit. Then again, i suppose I can make ice coffee (ewww).


You use it the same you would for milk, you can just make chocolate milk.
Or cook with it same as milk.
I'm going to make ice cream with it...


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 10, 2012)

missnu said:


> That looks so good...mine always ends up all gross with bits in it, and tastes like hell, but doesn't seem to get me anywhere...




The trick is in the butter..... try 3/4 to a oz crumbley dry weed or crystally leaf...... 2 sticks of butter

after extraction I use a pulp strainer and pour the cannabutter mix into it ....then press it onto a plate with water..... then into the fridge until solid

wash your butter 4-5 times ......meaning let it solidify.....then remelt it... mix it with hot water.... it will seperate again....repeat porocess


I use a glass to wash/clean my butter.


Look at brown nasty crap in the first washes water...........................then 2 washes later......make a hole in the middle when solid to drain the nasty water


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey colonuggs, I remember seeing photos of your caramel in another thread a while back. Do you have your own recipe or do you use a generic recipe and just change out the butter for canna butter? I understand you make your living making edibles for MMJ stores so if you're not one to give it out I understand. Thanks.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 11, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> Hey colonuggs, I remember seeing photos of your caramel in another thread a while back. Do you have your own recipe or do you use a generic recipe and just change out the butter for canna butter? I understand you make your living making edibles for MMJ stores so if you're not one to give it out I understand. Thanks.


You got it any recipe...... just replace the butter with cannabutter normal recipes call for about a cup of butter..... thats 2 sticks


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 12, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> You got it any recipe...... just replace the butter with cannabutter normal recipes call for about a cup of butter..... thats 2 sticks


With some practice, good clean butter and some luck maybe I can get some edibles that look like yours!
Thanks again nuggs!


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 13, 2012)

I had the kitchen to myself yesterday and did not get much done! I had salted butter instead of unsalted & my thermometer broke. I decided to forget about making the butter this week, I'll do it next week and post results.

I was going to make the ice water hash as well and just decided to make some qwiso instead. I've done it before and I have everything I need although if I can get my hands on some dry ice I'd like to try that. More on the hash in another thread in the appropriate sub forum...

_However..._ I did make some of that canna choc-milk-stuff that dirtsurfr mentioned in his coffee thread.



There was a bunch of talk in dirtsurfrs thread and he had been tinkering with his recipe so i didn't follow any real directions. i just took what i read there and applied it the best i can. So if this was wrong we know why...

I decided to make chocolate milk and this is what i did.

I took 1 cup of whole milk and 1/4 cup of water and brought it to a simmer and then added 8g of decarbed bud/trim. I then lowered the heat and allowed it to simmer, while stirring, for 20 minutes. Strained through a coffee filter. Then I added 2 tbsp's of Nesquik and another 1 cup of whole milk and mixed!

I decided it was too hot and did not want hot chocolate so I allowed it to cool for an hour before consuming... After an hour I drank it all in one shot. It didn't taste all that bad, Not as bad as it smelled while cooking.

After about 30 minutes I started to feel "something". It got hard to think, It was a little "fuzzy". This lasted about 15 minutes and then faded...

In summary, I don't know if anything I did was correct regarding the hot chocolate because I didn't follow any formal instructions I kind of just did it. In any case it wasn't bad and it was rather fast but it didn't fuck me up so I won't be doing it again.


----------



## Clankie (Jul 15, 2012)

colonuggs said:


> ...


I don't want to contradict, there are multiple ways to achieve this. This is mine.

I use ground chronic homegrown for my butter at a rate of 1 quad to 1 cup, or one ounce for one pound. If I have extra hash/kief I use that. I'm kinda liberal with my potency now that Colorado's laws prohibit me from supplying dispensaries out of my home kitchen, and I just make things for my patients.

I cook the butter until it reaches 250 degrees, gradually add in the cannabis, and then let it cook at that temperature (candy thermometer) for quite a while, until the butter clarifies and all the plant matter has sunken to the bottom of the pan. Usually if I can put a drop on my finger, taste it, and if it makes my tongue go numb I know it's about done. I double strain it through cheesecloth, by pouring it into a tall metal container with cheesecloth tied across the cop of it, then changing the cheesecloth, and pouring it back out into a corningware bowl, which I then let cool overnight in the fridge. Comes out with no leaf matter whatsoever and the most marvelous color. Exactly like a honeydew melon.

Mind you, I am definitely not saying there is anything wrong with your method. This is just my method, that I have been using for around seven years to great success.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 17, 2012)

missnu said:


> Unsalted butter is just more suited to be used in candies and what not more so than salted butter...It is like self rising and all purpose flower...you can get all purpose and use it everywhere you need to, you just have to add some salt and baking powder...You get unsalted butter so you can use it more places without having to amend recipes...salted is fine to use most of the time...doesn't mess up the butter or anything...but you want unsalted butter for most recipes...I don't use butter except to make canna butter, and it never works for me...ends up tasting terrible and not doing anything for me either... I would have to eat way more than I am willing to eat...Ice water hash is the way to go with trim and what not...That is fact...lol


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 18, 2012)

^^^Must be Paula Deans first book.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 24, 2012)

So my new thermometer arrived and I finally got the kitchen all to myself. Time to make canna butter, Round Two!

This time around I'm going all butter, No water. I can't see how I'm supposed to get temps to 290-300 degree F with water. So gone with the h2o! Muhaha!

Ok, Lets all settle down.

*The new thermometer, well the package anyway. Today we're using 38g of high grade popcorn buds/trim ground to a fine powder.*


*2 sticks of salted butter, melted. I didn't have unsalted and I didn't want to put this off any longer.*


*Butter boiling with the weed/trim just added @ about 230 degrees F.*


*Brought to 290 degrees F then lowered to a simmer for about 45 minutes.*


*And here it is. It actually came out to around 1 1/4 cups so I melted another 3/4 of a stick and blended it into the final mix. This stuff is dark dark forest green. It looks black but isn't. I can't help but think it is burned. I've seen plenty of guides that say bring to around this temperature and it has been recommended to me as well so I don't know what to think. It's in the freezer right now. I haven't tasted it yet. I'll be making more cookies. Maybe tonight. I'll let ya's know about potency/taste soon.*



In Summary:
38g buds/trim, ground
2 stick salted butter (I didnt have unsalted)
Temperature brought to 290 degrees F for 45 minutes
Strained into a container and put into the freezer.


----------



## SmokinAngel (Jul 24, 2012)

Wow, I use canna butter that I make all the time, and it seems to work on everyone although not in the same way! I looked at the way you make it and the recipe you used and they look a lot like mine. I have decided that the way to go, however, is canna oil. It is easier to make and can be used in any recipe that you would use regular canola oil (which I can add to just about anything!). It is easy to make... I just take whatever leaves, small stems, buds and whatever, that we have left after harvest and fill a 3 quart crockpot about 2/3's full of those then cover that with a high quality canola oil, cover and cook on low setting for about 12 to 24 hours (24 being better). Then you strain the residue out and pour into a clean bottle (I use the one the canola oil came out of) and keep refrigerated. It lasts me almost a year per half gallon bottle if stored correctly. I use it in everything from eggs and casseroles to breads, candies, cookies and it gets everyone high. It takes a while longer to come on, but sure does help me with the back pain that I have (not the pain in the a** that I get from the cops though). So, I don't know what it is you are doing wrong, if anything, but keep trying and adjusting the amounts of ingredients to pot butter ratios till you get it the way you like it then smoke, err eat on!


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 24, 2012)

Yeah I don't know what is going on. That is why I'm trying to document everything I'm doing. With the help on my RIU bud*dies I'm hoping I'll figure it out. I'm just going to keep trying different ratios, techniques, temps & times and see what i can do. I was thinking about canna oil and have been reading up on it since I started the edibles but i decided I'd see this canna butter through before moving on to the next thing. Which will be canna oil, probably. The slow cooker is something I'm hesitant to try only because i have the big model. Its like 12 or 16 quarts? I forget. But it is kind of useless unless you're cooking large amounts of food/product.

*So. A few hours have gone by and about 1/4 inch of water/grit/vomitsauce accumulated on the bottom. I'm guessing it's the extra moisture from that extra butter I added at the end plus whatever shit made it through my double strainer. 1 1/2 cups is about where we stand on volume. And this shit is super fatty. I mean like it melts upon contact with skin. It turned a nice forest green color too. I tasted some on my finger and it appeared to numb/irritate my tongue and tasted slightly burnt, though not unpleasant.
* 

*I couldn't wait! I decided to immediately make peanut canna butter cookies. It's kind of hard to get away with making baked goods without everyone in the house smelling them. Obviously not everyone in the house can have edibles and it's hard to explain why 36 cookies or a tray of brownies are suddenly all gone 5 minutes after they're done so I decided to split the recipe and make two batches. One family friendly and one canna friendly. Can you tell which is which?! lol.*


Ok, So those are in the fridge and setting. I'll bake them later tonight and let ya's know how they come out.

fin.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 24, 2012)

A bit of addvise, file a flight plan........


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 24, 2012)

Oh man, That sounds promising! Now I'm excited! Cookies... Come later! I can't wait.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 24, 2012)

before using ur butter..... wash it...believe you me it makes a big difference in the taste ...or lack there of


Look at the water in the glass on the left...thats after the first wash brown nasty....youll be amazed...wash till the water is clear


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 25, 2012)

Hey nuggs, Yeah, I already used a 1/4 of what I made for the cookies. I have to admit I like the taste of the butter. Does washing the butter several times do anything for potency or is it just about washing the taste and making it more visually appealing? I have never washed before but I'm going to with the remainder of my butter just to say I've done it, If nothing else.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 25, 2012)

Made two small batches of cookies last night, I only used half the dough from each batch. The dough wasn't refrigerated long enough and that with the combination of hot weather made it impossible to work with so I'll make the rest today.

I ate three cookies and they tasted good, Real good, but I had already been smoking all day so I cannot attest to any effects. I'll eat a bunch of them today before I smoke and see about potency.


----------



## Jeddy3000 (Jul 26, 2012)

Good luck with the butter, I have also had great success with the oil...When in college (about 6 yrs ago) i made brownies with just nasty mexican brick to great success. I put maybe 1/2 oz. of mexi brick (like $25 usd) into the oil that a batch of brownies would call for.. maybe 1 cup. I let that simmer (watching it like a newborn) for maybe 2 hrs only. I then strained the veg and kept the oil, baked per pre-made instructions and was really stoned about 45 mins later. The taste was not so great but i was lifted.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok, The results are in. I'm either doing something wrong and ruining all my butter, my tolerance is way, _way _too high _OR_ edibles don't effect me. I'm beginning to think it is the latter but I'm not going to give up just yet. I still have about 2-3 sticks of canna butter left and I will use that up. I'll post photos of everything I make until it is gone.

I'm going to shelve the canna butter making after this batch and move on to canna oil. I'll try that as many ways as I can and after I've exhausted those options if I dont like the results I'm going to change my technique to the slow cooker and try them all again. (butter and oil) Which leads me to...



Jeddy3000 said:


> Good luck with the butter, I have also had great success with the oil...When in college (about 6 yrs ago) i made brownies with just nasty mexican brick to great success. I put maybe 1/2 oz. of mexi brick (like $25 usd) into the oil that a batch of brownies would call for.. maybe 1 cup. I let that simmer (watching it like a newborn) for maybe 2 hrs only. I then strained the veg and kept the oil, baked per pre-made instructions and was really stoned about 45 mins later. The taste was not so great but i was lifted.


Good to hear. I just used up the last of my cuttings from my last harvest but I'll be chopping another girl today and I plan to make canna oil with what I get from her. Hopefully I'll have some success.

In Summary:
1> Using up the last of my canna butter and then that is it for now.
2> Going to chop a plant today and will be making canna oil next week.
3> I will try several variations of extraction with the canna oil.
4> After the canna oil I'll switch techniques and try canna butter and oil with the slow cooker.
5> Win?

PS - The QWISO I made last week is _phenomenal_. If I can't get these edibles to work on myself that will be my fallback plan from now on.


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 26, 2012)

I know exactly what you are going thru, same thing happen to me most of last year. We made everything from cookies to brownies to cake with butter and oil and every grade of bud i could get from trim to good mid grade bud and I never got a buzz from any of them..... i just gave up and decided smoking was the way for me, it works fine.

you also don;t seem to be having the major prob i did, everything i cooked with it tasted like hay, no seriously i felt like i was eating a bale of wheat.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Justin00 said:


> I know exactly what you are going thru, same thing happen to me most of last year. We made everything from cookies to brownies to cake with every grade of bud i could get and I never got a buzz for any of them..... i just gave up and decided smoking was the way for me, it works fine.


In your opinion do you think you were doing anything wrong or do you think edibles just have no effect on you?

If just one person jumped in and said with authority something like "Some people are just immune to edibles" I'd simply stop and just make hash, tinctures and other extractions.

I'm only using airy popcorn buds, trimmings and any other extras I wouldn't smoke and I like to cook so I don't mind trying to figure this out, I just wish I knew if i was wasting my time. heh.


----------



## Justin00 (Jul 26, 2012)

Amaximus said:


> In your opinion do you think you were doing anything wrong or do you think edibles just have no effect on you?
> 
> If just one person jumped in and said with authority something like "Some people are just immune to edibles" I'd simply stop and just make hash, tinctures and other extractions.
> 
> I'm only using airy popcorn buds, trimmings and any other extras I wouldn't smoke and I like to cook so I don't mind trying to figure this out, I just wish I knew if i was wasting my time. heh.


well it was me and my brother that were making all of it and neither of us got anything from it. I personally have never eaten anyone else's edibles so i have no base line to judge from. We made the butter and oil every different way i could find and cooked it in every way i could find and every single time the treats tasted like ass and did nothing, so i decided to stop wasting bud/trim and just make hash or BHO out of everything i didn't want o smoke.

but if you get any leads, i would really love to learn how to do this.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, Justin.

Yeah, It looks as if you and your brother went through the same thing I'm currently going through. The only difference is over the years I have had edibles from other people. Those never had an effect on me either but I thought maybe they didn't know what they were doing which is why I figured I'd give it a go.

Keep an eye on the thread, I'll be documenting everything i try and if something works it'll be posted here.


----------



## dirtsurfr (Jul 26, 2012)

I wish I could make u some chocolate milk... 
I've got the milk extraction working real good for me.
I don't get couch lock I get to were reading playing the guitar is funner and general spirits raised...
It wakes me up but I can sleep on it and get the best night sleep ever.


----------



## Jeddy3000 (Jul 26, 2012)

is it possible to be "immune" to edibles?? i would think they affect the same receptors in the noggin. I have to think something is wrong in the process rather than the person. I may be wrong though. cannabinoids whould affect the same receptors no matter what the method i would think.


----------



## CdnBud (Jul 26, 2012)

Hey...tough luck on your budder.In my opinion, I think you are cooking it at too high a temp and not long enough. I cook mine at around 170-180 degrees for about 3-4 hours. I use 1 ounce of good trim ( small buds and top trim ) to 1 pound of salted butter .Try cooking low and slow. I've been doing it for years and never had a problem.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Amaximus (Jul 27, 2012)

dirtsurfr said:


> I wish I could make u some chocolate milk...
> I've got the milk extraction working real good for me.
> I don't get couch lock I get to were reading playing the guitar is funner and general spirits raised...
> It wakes me up but I can sleep on it and get the best night sleep ever.


heh, I actually made some canna chocolate milk with a modified version of your recipe from another thread... At least i think it was your thread. Mine didn't do much for me, I'd much rather you make me some. 



CdnBud said:


> Hey...tough luck on your budder.In my opinion, I think you are cooking it at too high a temp and not long enough. I cook mine at around 170-180 degrees for about 3-4 hours. I use 1 ounce of good trim ( small buds and top trim ) to 1 pound of salted butter .Try cooking low and slow. I've been doing it for years and never had a problem.
> Hope this helps.


Yeah I'm going to keep on plugging away until I figure it out of I'm fed up.

So far I've cooked the butter low and slow (212F for over 3 hours) and high and fast (300F for 45mins) With water and without water. I've seen numerous threads here and on other websites for both techniques with success.

The only way i haven't tried yet is in the slow cooker. Thats really low and really really slow.

I'm going to try the canna oil first though and if that doesn't get it done I'm gonna to try everything a second time, But in a crock pot this time. This is going to be a slow process but until I figure it out that si the way it has to be...


----------



## Sk306 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've only read the first page and last, but have you upped your ratio of trim to butter? 40 grams of stuff you wouldn't smoke can't have too high of a thc %, maybe try using a half ounce of bud and and ounce of shake per say half lb of butter? And if it was ever too strong you could always use some real butter in the recipe aswell. You should try this in the crockpot method and i bet you will have success. Goodluck.


----------



## bleuballz (Dec 11, 2012)

I have the same problem. The first time I made cannabutter,
i didn't feel anything. I fed some to my wife (who does not smoke) and an 
hour and a half or so later, she was freaking out, and asking me to call 911.
I made some last night with 5 sticks, and a mix of 1/4 oz of buds, and probably 
6.oz of vape leftovers. Croc pot low 8 hours. 
Tried a bit of it today and it did nothing. 
This batch came out way darker. Olive drab.
i need another guinie pig. Wtf???


----------



## bleuballz (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey I made some oatmeal raisin cookies today.
i ate 3 at 6:30 pm. I was totally wrong.
3 was too many for sure. It works. It's hard to type. Hehe


----------



## Stack2006 (Jul 5, 2014)

MHA1990 said:


> Maybe somethings up with the way you make cannabutter. Here's how I make it,
> Slowly melt the butter in a pan. Grind your bud into a fine powder,sift out any stems. Gently stir the powdered cannabis into the melted butter. The mixture should become a remarkably dark emerald green. If using hash, warm it in a small pan or spoon over low heat (microwaving for 5-10 seconds on half-power also works) until it can be gently crumbled into the melted butter.Without allowing it to burn (this means no smoke breaks), leave the Cannabutter on low heat for up to a half-hour, stirring diligently. Once done, pour the Cannabutter through a fine strainer and into a large jug.
> 
> It could also be how you store it.
> The best method for storing the Cannabutter is to place it in several glass jars and to then refrigerate. Once the Cannabutter has hardened, add a touch of water to the jars. This will help it to keep a bit longer.







Check these out! I got a few they worked perfect.


----------



## hermex (Jul 6, 2014)

40g to a pound of butter is probably not enough, even if it is really potent trim or bud. To make two sticks of butter, I use 60 g. If I'm making 4 sticks, I'm using at least 4 oz of premium sugary trim (none of the non-sugary fan leaves or stems). Even if I was using straight up buds, I'd use a half ounce per stick. If it ends up being really strong, then you can either make things weak (recipe calls for one stick, use half stick regular, half stick canna), or eat half a cookie (yep, on some batches half will do you in).

Your process seems fine (melt butter, add water, add budda, boil for extended period of time, cheesecloth strainer, cool, ditch the black death water), but from looking at your butter...it's weak. Here's a photo of a 4 stick batch, the light green on the outside is just the plate. I do a crock pot method for 24 hours, but it is essentially the same steps.

Regarding vaporizing the THC during the cooking process...remember that it is the internal temperature of the batter with which we are concerned. Although the product is at 350 for 10 minutes, the cookies themselves do not necessarily reach 350. I do, however, reduce my temps to 325 and extend the cook times because my oven is pretty shady and I'd rather be safe than sorry.

1. Make butter 
2. Melt chocolate chips 
3. melt and add butter 
4. Add coconut, heath, macadamia, or whatever you like. 
5. Cut out the bottom of a dixie cup. Using this and a paper muffin cup, you can tare out your scale and pour out 25g chocolates (or some other weight, but make it consistent so you can tailor your dose) Or, you can use squares of tinfoil and a cup to make containers that will not only work for weighing, but will also be rigid enough to use for cooling.
6. To cool, place the paper cup in a muffin pan and place in the refrigerator. 
7. Melt your face.


----------



## DeltaFrogg (Dec 20, 2020)

I think I've got you. 

First off you must Decarboxylate your flower before extracting. This activates THC-A and CBD-A into THC and CBD. THC-A and CBD-A have no psychotropic effects.

Second thing, try a phospholipid like sunflower Lecithin. Phospholipids do a number of things for us here. They help the THC bond to the butter faster and more efficiently. And most importantly phospholipids will disguise the THC resin from your body as a molecule that is more easily and readily available for the human body to absorb.

A few weeks ago I was smoking over a gram of wax a day, now I ingest 2-3 tablespoons of cannibutter a day. 

I used about an oz of bottom buddz in a lb of butter with some sunflower lecithin (phospholipid). Thanks to my new Ardent Fx I now only smoke when friends are around. 

Everyone's tolerance is different, so you'll have to find your own dose.

I hope this helps your situation! Fingers crossed!

P.S. I am not a scientist, so please read on these subjects - Decarboxylation, Phospholipids in thc activation

And for anyone out there looking to spend WAY less time to get the best thc infuzed goodies they've ever made.. Look up the Ardent FX. It may be about 300 bucks after coupon, but this baby will decarb your flower/consentrates, it will infuze your butters and oils, AND it will bake your goodies for you.. its like the EZ bake of the stoner world. Holds like 4 oz of flower, up to like lbs of butter at a time.


----------



## DeltaFrogg (Dec 20, 2020)

Also, for the general public. Let me first say that I am not trying to bash on anyone's methods or anything.

*For those who grind their flowers* before decarb/extraction and *dont like the taste* of your cannibutter:
If your budds are large and compact, break them up into chunks instead of fine grinding.
THC Trichomes are *on* the flower, *not in* the flower.
Grinding your flower kills the flavor of your butter.


----------

